# Camera found on Osseo Trail



## Max (Jan 5, 2004)

Our group stumbled across a camera (thanks Jaytrek) on the Osseo Trail (Mt. Flume in NH) on Sunday, January 4th. If you lost it, please e-mail me describing the model of the camera and let me now how to return it to you. There are some pictures on the memory chip, and I'll download them in an attempt to find out more information as to the rightful owner. If it's yours, and to calm your fears in the meantime, it seems to be in perfect condition and fully functional. 

Here's a link to my photo page with 4 pics of the group and their dog...if you know who these people are, please contact me.

http://community.webshots.com/user/maxyboy17    Click on the Osseo Trail Album

Max 

maxpower717@yahoo.com


----------



## Max (Jan 6, 2004)

The owner has been found....woo hoo!  All of us that were there when Jaytrek spotted the camera sure are glad that such an expensive item was safely returned.  5 mega-pixel digital cameras do not grow on trees!


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2004)

From which board did the owner find you, Max?


----------



## Max (Jan 6, 2004)

Greg, actually it was through Kevin Rooney who I contacted directly and he got in touch with the owner.  I was tipped off by the dog in the photos that looked like Kevin's Newfie (and it was!), so I emailed him.  The owner posted a "thanks" on VFTT, but I saw that it was his first post.


----------

